# Modified Aftermath Kavia Elite for flatbands



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Modified (cut and welded) Aftermath Kavia Elite for latex flat bands; 1.25" to .750" taper 14" long latex for butterfly shooting. 5/8" steel balls on magnet. Standard 3/8" steel in handle.





  








Modified Aftermath Kavia Elite for flatbands




__
busySteve


__
Mar 11, 2017




Modified (cut and welded) Aftermath Kavia Elite for latex flat bands; 1.25" to .750" taper 14"...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

So, you're tying your bands to the upright portion just below a T junction, huh?

I don't recall seeing that before, but it looks like it would work.

Great work!


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

KawKan said:


> So, you're tying your bands to the upright portion just below a T junction, huh?
> 
> I don't recall seeing that before, but it looks like it would work.
> 
> Great work!


I rolled the rubber and tied it to the front, as opposed to wrapping the rubber around the post. It works out better.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

